# Target arrow rest



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

i shoot a bodoodle and really like it. I have also shot a dropaway rest which wasn't too bad, but I always was battleing clearance problems.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I shoot with a lizard tongue style rest.

I have a AAE/Cavalier Problade










The only thing with these rests is if you don't have a smooth draw, you're very likely to have the arrow fall off it. IMO not ideal for beginners who are still working on form, etc.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

What bow is it going on?

I've been super happy with Trophy Taker drop away rests. They're great for spot shooting and good enough for hunting/3d too. The lizard tongue style rests mentioned above are very popular among the "pros" but I see arrows falling off of those a LOT. I wouldn't be comfortable using one myself.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I shoot target only and use the Trophy Taker lizard tongue rest similair to the one above. It's what most of the target shooters in my area use. You easily get use to drawing your arrow with it. If you're beginning you may prefer the drop away rest.


----------



## 3girls (Feb 4, 2011)

It will be going on a Matthew/Mission Craze. My daughter shoots fingers and has the lizard tongue. I am actually going to take her lizard tongue for my bow since I will be shooting with a release. I bought her the Free Flyte rest.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

